# Rattlesnake



## bethelpreacher (May 12, 2010)

Had a big timber rattler under my feet late yesterday evening while training my dogs wanted to kill him but it was too thick and i was too scared to reach down and get a stick long enough to reach him
changed locations and ran some more got an 8 month old that i am just starting and he helped out on the last race he got lots of hunt in him; i think he gonna be alright.

anyone else seein any rattlers?

TRI-preacher


----------



## Beagler282 (May 12, 2010)

Haven't seen the rattlers yet but had a dog get bit by a snake when i was in Missouri last month at a hunt and also at the GA state hunt a friend had his dog get bitten also.They're out and about just have to keep the eyes open for them.Glad you and your hounds didn't get struck by that rattler.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 12, 2010)

Haven't seen a single rattler since we got here last July... dangit! If you should find another one, let me know. I promised my oldest boy rattler for his birthday next month.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (May 12, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Tim, I have this double barrel 410 pistol, straped, on my Kubota, RTV 900, so it's easy to reach and get, If I was going to  run , my hounds South,  of I-20 would have it straped on my side. I alway carry Benadryal with me this time off year also. It will stop the Swelling untill you can get the hound too a Vet.

You better be careful and wear those snake boots and good chaps!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 12, 2010)

Seen two in Crawford at my club. Been a couple weeks. But they have been doing some logging out behind the club.


----------



## Prorain (May 12, 2010)

Not in the woods but run over 2 rattlers between Abbieville and Cordele on side roads pulled up seen what they where peeled rubber with my wife's minivan LOLOLOL.


----------



## mauk trapper (May 12, 2010)

Man you guy's really that worried about a snake. They make chaps and boots for a reason. If it bothers you more than that stay at home. As for killing them on the road well that's really brave, never had one bother me while I was easing down the road. Hey, just my 2 cents worth now ya'll can let me have.


----------



## bjtillman (May 12, 2010)

Yep, two cents worth


----------



## bethelpreacher (May 12, 2010)

*chaps*

Ain't found no chaps that fit my dogs; they fit me fine


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 12, 2010)

> Not in the woods but run over 2 rattlers between Abbieville and Cordele on side roads pulled up seen what they where peeled rubber with my wife's minivan LOLOLOL.



Yeah, purposely  running critters over on the road is hilarious.

RW


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2010)

Ridge Walker said:


> Yeah, purposely  running critters over on the road is hilarious.
> 
> RW



Pends on how many points are involved..how much 
is a rattle snake worth?


----------



## canepatch (May 12, 2010)

bethelpreacher:  Watch out for those rattlers.  Hope your dogs are coming along fine.  If and when these snake-lovers lose a couple of good dogs to snake-bite, they'll start thinning out those lovely creatures!


----------



## mlandrum (May 12, 2010)

I personally know how it feels to lose a hound to a rattler (2-yrs ago),  kill all you can!!!!!!! I'll be running again early in the morning, guess whose  going with me????   Hey Canepatch why don't you come on up!!????


----------



## yonceyboy (May 13, 2010)

I like that judge preacher and Ilike seeing them rattlers.
Streched out on aboard and dried.


----------



## Gun Guru (May 13, 2010)

I lost a good friend to a rattlesnake last fall. I'll kill everyone I get a chance to.


----------

